# Please read before posting here



## Veronica

Please read the rules ofthe forum before making any posts.

Please note that abreviations such as TEXT SPEAK are against forum rules (see rule 6) and will not be tolerated.
Posts containing text speak may be deleted and an infraction may be imposed on the users account.


----------

